# Panama City Beach Trip



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

My wife and I went to PC Beach in our fifth wheel camper with five other RVs of family and friends for a week of fishin and eatin. Here are a few pics.

Brother and Sister in Law with her ray.










Sis in Law out fished us all









One I foul hooked. But it ate good









My home made cart was handy.









Had a LCB on day two









Me goofing off before Grace was said. We had or Spanish Mackerel fry day six


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you guys had too much fun.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Now these folks KNOW camping trip. But it looks like way to much fun.:thumbup:

All that fish caught at the state park?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

SteveCal said:


> Now these folks KNOW camping trip. But it looks like way to much fun.:thumbup:
> 
> All that fish caught at the state park?


Yes we caught them all out on Sandy Point in the park.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

As always when you post pics of prepared food......super good look'in eats there. Looks like a great time for all!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

would have loved being with ya'll!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, ya'll throw down every time brother!!! You should at least be a 100 lbs heavier w/ all them groceries you serve up!!!!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Makes me want to fry up some fish. Congrats


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Curious what kind of batter and deep fryer that you used? Fried fish doesn't look that good in a restaurant.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Curious what kind of batter and deep fryer that you used? Fried fish doesn't look that good in a restaurant.


We used Zatarain's Fish Fry and the equipment was a propane cooker with the fish fry pan and basket.


----------

